# Arrows?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Birch dowel arrows I make up myself.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

gold tip target/3d and carbon express for hunting


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Easton Axis FMJ's
Easton Cobalt 2314's
Easton ACC's
Easton Lightspeed's


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I shoot only Goldtip and love them! 
Indoors: Triple X pros/30X pros
3D: Triple X Pros 26.5/Ultralight Pro 22 series
Field/FITA: Ultra Light Pro 400 
Hunting: 35/55 Pro Hunter/CAA 400

Jake


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Primarily Gold Tip but I'm using Radial X-weaves for hunting this year.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Radail X-Weaves Pros for me.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Arrows*

Easton ST. Epic for me...love em


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Easton 340 FMJ's
Carbon Express Maxima Hunters 350's


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Victory V-Force for hunting
Victory X-Ringers HV's for target
Victory Nano's for target


----------



## Elixir86 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Epic*

Easton ST Epic Nfused 500s, amazing arrows!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Easton axis N-fused 400s


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

Easton ST Axis 340's for me, CE Maximas shoot well for me too.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Vctory Vx-22hv-3D
Victory Vx-22-hunting/indoor


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Easton ST epic


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

3-49 ACCs


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I've used Gold Tips and CX but I'm sticking with Eastons now. I think I'm on my fourth dozen of those.


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Radial X weave pros


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Easton
Fat Boys,lightspeeds,Axis and X7's


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

rascal said:


> Victory V-Force for hunting
> Victory X-Ringers HV's for target
> Victory Nano's for target


i can't find those Victory Nanos on their website. are you sure that you don't mean CX Nanos?


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i can't find those Victory Nanos on their website. are you sure that you don't mean CX Nanos?


No victory just came out with those arrows.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

FMJ for deer and bigger stuff

Carbon Express for turkeys


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I chose Easton. I shoot Easton Axis 500's.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Axis 500's are some sweet arrows. I prefer aluminum but if I ever went back to carbon it'd be those.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Axis 500's are some sweet arrows. I prefer aluminum but if I ever went back to carbon it'd be those.


Yea, they are sweet shooting arrows!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Easton Axis 500 :thumb:


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beman

Bowhunters, Hunters, Hunter Elites.


----------

